# Did all McDonalds get rid of $1 menu?



## rapmarks (Jul 12, 2008)

I know the fast food places in the Dells tend to be higher than others, but did all dollar menues change?
the $1 menu now consists of the regular sized hamberger and cheeseburger and the parfait.  
the double cheeseburger is now $1.89, side salad and chicken sandwich up to $1.79


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 12, 2008)

Rochester, NY still has it but not at the Airport location. I think its all location based.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 12, 2008)

*Some McDonalds Locations Have The $1 Items, But Don't Show Them On The Menu Boards.*

Some tourist-heavy Orlando FL locations we patronized had all the $1 items, but did not have a Dollar Menu anywhere in sight. 

Customers who knew about the Dollar Menu & asked for $1 items got'm OK. 

Everybody else paid full freight for the regular menu items. 

I think that's called _marketing_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2008)

They still have it here in Ohio. Not as many items on it though. I want to know if KFC still has the chipotle Chicken. I went in to a KFC the other day and all promotional material is gone and they didn't have it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 12, 2008)

I miss the days of the 19c hamburger and 29c cheeseburgers!  think it was tuesdays or something like that!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> I miss the days of the 19c hamburger and 29c cheeseburgers!  think it was tuesdays or something like that!



Sixties flashback?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 12, 2008)

Yep as primarily franchises, McD's location have the right to set their own prices and whether or not they will participate with corporate promotions.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 12, 2008)

Makai Guy said:


> Sixties flashback?



ha...I wasnt even a thought in the 60s!

I swear they used to have a special on one day of the week where they offered regular hamburgers and cheeseburgers that cheap.

now its like 59 and 69c each....


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 12, 2008)

when I brought my 2 daughters and granddaughter to McD's Thursday I was actually surprized because our local had more on the dollar menu than I thought they did!!  they even had the double cheeseburgers


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 12, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Some tourist-heavy Orlando FL locations we patronized had all the $1 items, but did not have a Dollar Menu anywhere in sight.
> 
> Customers who knew about the Dollar Menu & asked for $1 items got'm OK.
> 
> ...



Interesting.  I just stopped at a McD's last week on I-95 in CT.  I noticed that they didn't even have the Double Cheeseburger on the menu.  I wonder if I'd ordered it if they would have charged me $1.  Regular cheeseburger was $1.59, I think so my guess is that a double would have been more - if they served it at all.  My mother was looking forward to having the double.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 12, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> ha...I wasnt even a thought in the 60s!
> 
> I swear they used to have a special on one day of the week where they offered regular hamburgers and cheeseburgers that cheap.
> 
> now its like 59 and 69c each....



I remember those specials, Taco Bell also used to have Taco Tuesdays. This was back in the 1980's when I was in college in IN.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 12, 2008)

They still have a selection on $1 menus around here.  Just the airports don't.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 12, 2008)

I go back to the days when A&W had pretty gals on roller skates that took your orders from your car and brought them back to you to hang on your window.  And the root beer was much much better than it is today.  Back then, McD was a bit of a joke.

Brian


----------



## pambroselli86 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Western NY*

The dollar menu is still available here, I think they are beginning to attempt to hide it.  

As for the special days we used to be able to by a "Big Mac" on Sun, Mon, or Tue and get a 2 for 1 lift ticket to Holiday Valley Ski Resort.

Paul


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 13, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> I miss the days of the 19c hamburger and 29c cheeseburgers!  think it was tuesdays or something like that!



This is no "sixties flashback".  They had this here in Bakersfield in the late 90's.

Marty


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> I remember those specials, Taco Bell also used to have Taco Tuesdays. This was back in the 1980's when I was in college in IN.



I think now Taco Bell has some competitive prices. They used to in the past, but then I found they got expensive. Though now with some of their new menu items, I find their prices reasonable again.


----------

